# WLAN Hotspot

## LinuxTom

Hi Leute,

wo finde ich ein Gentoo-HowTo in dem das beschrieben wird. Ich würde gerne, wenn ich unterwegs bin, mein Handy über WLAN meines Laptops ins Internet lassen. Das spart ein wenig Traffik. Als Frontend nehme ich den Gnome-Networkmanager, da vor einem halben Jahr das KDE-Teil noch zu viel Probleme bereitet hatte.

----------

## LinuxTom

Keiner da, der das kann?

----------

## Treborius

kapiere nicht ganz was du machen willst ...

dein laptop ist im inet, und soll als AP für dein handy dienen?

----------

## LinuxTom

Jo.   :Very Happy: 

----------

